# Female Dog Heat Problem?



## missysconner (Nov 28, 2006)

I Have A 1 1/2 Yr Old Female Boxer. She Has Not Had her first Heat Yet. I Also Have A Male Boxer Who I Am Breeding Her To. I Have Spoke With My Vet Who Says Wait Till Shes Two To Do Anything medically And Then Spoke With Other Breeder Friends Who Say Wait And Others Say Do Something Now. I have never planned on breeding her till after she was 2. I am just concerned about her not having even her first heat yet. Any info would be great.
UPDATE: my late bloomer has "bloomed". she is now a "kids pull up wearing" girl. thanks to those for your info.


----------



## shadowfacedanes (Aug 30, 2006)

Wait until after two - the reasons are:

She needs to mature. An immature dog is likely to be a poor mother, and it is also a risk to her health as well as the puppies.

Health certifications cannot be obtained before the age of two. For hips, OFA will not certify them until the age of two. I believe the same is true for the heart as well. (You are planning on getting these clearances, correct?)

At the age of two, you will have a better idea of her structure and temperament and be able to assess whether she is breeding quality or not. A seasoned dog exhibitor would likely help you assess your dogs quality.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Please be aware that there is a major overpopulation of dogs in this country because too many people decide to breed their dogs or let them breed indescrimanently. For every purebred dog, there is a rescue for that breed that is usually overwhelmed with too many dogs to save. They can usually only save about 20%. Boxer rescue is inundated with Boxers that need homes all the time.

There are only so many homes to go around. For every dog you bring into the world, another will have to die because there just aren't enough homes.

Please don't breed or buy while shelter dogs die.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I would be more concerned with why she hasn't had a heat cycle if she's not spayed than when/if you should breed. Did your vet do any testing on her to make sure that there is not something wrong? She should've had her first heat at about 6 months or so, and about every 6 months or so after that. For her to be 1 1/2 years and never had a heat cycle should be cause for concern in an intact dog.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

6 months isn't always a set in stone age for the first heat cycle. It really depends upon what the norm for the bloodline is. For example, Daisy's dam was a "late bloomer" so to speak and Daisy just had her first cycle at 14 months. Some lines are notorious for having late first cycles. For example, I know of at least a few Labrador lines where the norm for expected first cycle is anywhere from 18-24 months. So, 1 1/2 years doesn't sound so odd to me. However, I do think the suggestion to take a trip to the vet is definately a good idea- just to make sure everything is ok.


----------

